# I Have Covid Right Now.  Ask Me Anything.



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 12, 2022)

Tested positive last Wednesday.  Ask me anything.


----------



## GSgator (Jan 12, 2022)

How you feeling man. I’m on the tail end of it and my symptoms were literally all over the place it was like a hybrid between the flu and a really nasty cold.


----------



## Jet Labs (Jan 12, 2022)

If the human race was put on trial by an advanced group of extraterrestrials, how would you defend humanity and argue for its continued existence?


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 12, 2022)

GSgator said:


> How you feeling man. I’m on the tail end of it and my symptoms were literally all over the place it was like a hybrid between the flu and a really nasty cold.


Had fever and vomiting on the first day, coughing and runny nose the rest of the days.  The only thing I have left now is extreme lethargy.  I've been in bed day and night for 3 days.


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 12, 2022)

Jet Labs said:


> If the human race was put on trial by an advanced group of extraterrestrials, how would you defend humanity and argue for its continued existence?


I would side with our overlords and argue for the extermination of humanity.


----------



## GSgator (Jan 12, 2022)

Well I hope you get your energy back. I was very lethargic as well but I wasn’t eating very well. I went about 8 days with only eating broth. This is the second day I’ve been able to get a couple meals in me and I’m starting to feel really good.


----------



## GSgator (Jan 12, 2022)

I


TrenTrenTren said:


> I would side with our overlords and argue for the extermination of humanity.


 I would probably do the same . I’ve lost faith in humanity since this whole Covid shit came out


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 12, 2022)

GSgator said:


> I
> 
> I would probably do the same . I’ve lost faith in humanity since this whole Covid shit came out


If I could target certain individuals for extreme torture before extermination, I would nominate Fauci and all the other ones responsible for the gain of function research to begin with.


----------



## weightlossburn (Jan 12, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Well I hope you get your energy back. I was very lethargic as well but I wasn’t eating very well. I went about 8 days with only eating broth. This is the second day I’ve been able to get a couple meals in me and I’m starting to feel really good.


I thought omicron was supposed to be an easier strain to deal with


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 12, 2022)

weightlossburn said:


> I thought omicron was supposed to be an easier strain to deal with


This is the 3rd time I've had Covid in total.  This has been the worst one so far.  It's still manageable...but the other ones didn't zap my energy like this one did...just gave me breathing difficulty.


----------



## GSgator (Jan 12, 2022)

weightlossburn said:


> I thought omicron was supposed to be an easier strain to deal with


That’s what I heard as well . The constant nausea and lack of appetite no energy combined on top of my shoulder surgery I think was the combo punch for me . My wife and son were over it by day 5. It took me days to even eat a solid meal and I lost all taste and smell on day 6ish . This  Thursday is 2 weeks and I feel like I’m on the other side . I’ve never felt like my life was being threatened but I’m a very healthy person yet I don’t think it matters with this virus it chooses to do what ever the fuck it wants to do. It may be genetic make up my wife’s friend run triathlons and she has long Covid she is working with a group of specialist from Univ of Washington and can’t work anymore due to fever and being lethargic for over a year.


----------



## FinalOpus (Jan 12, 2022)

Ya I think I have it too bro it sucks


----------



## Trendkill (Jan 12, 2022)

For those that have responded how many previous COVID infections have you dealt with?  I see Tren said this is his third go around. How about everyone else?  I just had it for the second time last week. It was very mild compared to my previous infection And took 4-5 days to clear my system. My first bout was as sick as Ive been in 20 years. Took 2 weeks before I could move and 6 to get it out of my system.


----------



## FinalOpus (Jan 12, 2022)

Wasn’t as bad as some flus I have had in the past. Just a mild flu. The part that was the worst for me the first time was waking up with phlegm in my throat that kept me from breathing and the lack of breathing caused me to wake up :/. But when I took some cold / flu medicine that cleared up my sinuses right away. It lingered for like nearly a month the first time I had it. I think I’ve had it 3 times now. The second time I remember literally everyone in the BJJ gym was coughing lol it was gross. Everyone was trying to hold in their coughs. Seriously nasty. But it probably came on really fast. I remember that day going to the gym feeling fine then mid class having an irresistible urge to cough. In fact it was so bad that when I tried to hold my cough back, tears came out. So I had to drink water while the professor was teaching which was awkward since he’s strict af. Anyway that’s a tangent but ya I guess that was the delta variant idk. I made a joke that “delta variant” sounds like a BJJ move, maybe like a triangle choke setup or something.


----------



## Trendkill (Jan 12, 2022)

In my best Joe Rogan voice, ”he’s got side control and look at this! He’s going for the delta variant”.


----------



## Yano (Jan 12, 2022)

Why do zebras have stripes ?


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 12, 2022)

Yano said:


> Why do zebras have stripes ?


Because they don't want to be spotted.

Bu dum dum tisssss


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 12, 2022)

This is my second go with it. The tiredness is the only thing that gets me with this damn bug.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 12, 2022)

Had Omicron a short while ago
Was sick for 2 days.

I had original.covid when it came out
Hacking up a fucking lung for a month
Hard to breathe, fever etc.
Didnt help that I smoke a pack a day and consider anything over 5 reps to be cardio.


----------



## flenser (Jan 12, 2022)

I had a cold early December and (I assume) the flu late December. Never tested positive for COVID though. Took days to get tested, though, and I took Ivermectin both times, so I guess it's possible I had COVID and was over it before I got the test.


----------



## Bridgestone (Jan 12, 2022)

Never took a test.  Never got a sniffle.  Never took a fucking shot either.

What question do I have for you?  Why aren't you healthier?


----------



## BrotherIron (Jan 12, 2022)

Why do you drive on parkways and park in driveways?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 12, 2022)

Sometimes, I park in handicapped spaces
While handicapped people make handicapped faces


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 12, 2022)

flenser said:


> I had a cold early December and (I assume) the flu late December. Never tested positive for COVID though. Took days to get tested, though, and I took Ivermectin both times, so I guess it's possible I had COVID and was over it before I got the test.


I'm taking Ivermectin, prednisone, azithromycin, zinc and vitamin c.  I think the prednisone opened up my breathing.


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 12, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> I'm taking Ivermectin, prednisone, azithromycin, zinc and vitamin c.  I think the prednisone opened up my breathing.


Oh... hydroxychloroquine too


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 12, 2022)

Bridgestone said:


> Never took a test.  Never got a sniffle.  Never took a fucking shot either.
> 
> What question do I have for you?  Why aren't you healthier?


I don't know.  I consider myself very healthy and rarely if ever even get the common cold.  I think there is something to Covid that it is designed in a lab to seek out certain genetic types.  It affects everyone different.  I don't know.


----------



## DF (Jan 12, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> I don't know.  I consider myself very healthy and rarely if ever even get the common cold.  I think there is something to Covid that it is designed in a lab to seek out certain genetic types.  It affects everyone different.  I don't know.


I know it sucks but don't just lay in bed.  If that shit settles in your lungs it could be a huge problem.


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 12, 2022)

DF said:


> I know it sucks but don't just lay in bed.  If that shit settles in your lungs it could be a huge problem.


Yeah...trying not to...


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 12, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Sometimes, I park in handicapped spaces
> While handicapped people make handicapped faces



I assume it's because you're an _Asshole_


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 12, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I assume it's because you're an _Asshole_


It's a Denis Leary song ding dong 🤗
But yes I am an asshole


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jan 12, 2022)

I got it when it first came around, minor flu-like stuff for 4-5 days.


Bridgestone said:


> Never took a test.  Never got a sniffle.  Never took a fucking shot either.
> 
> What question do I have for you?  Why aren't you healthier?


I only got the Flu like twice in my life, never got a flu shot (well, I did once and got a severe flu after that).
Never did it again, never got the flu again. I got the RONA when it first hit, and it was like a 4-day mild flu-bug/common-cold type of thing. Got rid of it quick, never got it again, never took the jab. Some of us dont need it, and shouldn't be forced (fancy word "mandated") into getting it. Pervy Joe went on some "man dates" with Ole Cornpop...


----------



## DF (Jan 12, 2022)

Bridgestone said:


> Never took a test.  Never got a sniffle.  Never took a fucking shot either.
> 
> What question do I have for you?  Why aren't you healthier?


COVID nearly killed me back in March/April.

I've been working out over 35 years, no underlying conditions and in good health.  Seems some of us just get lucky & have a horrible time with COVID.


----------



## cavorite (Jan 12, 2022)

Did this happen?









						My penis SHRANK more than 1in 'due to Covid damage' & docs say it's permanent
					

A MAN claims his penis has shrunk by an inch-and-a-half due to Covid, and doctors say it can’t be fixed. The anonymous male said the lasting effect of the virus has damaged his self confidenc…




					www.the-sun.com


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 12, 2022)

cavorite said:


> Did this happen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must have had Covid from birth.


----------



## Hughinn (Jan 12, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> I don't know.  I consider myself very healthy and rarely if ever even get the common cold.  I think there is something to Covid that it is designed in a lab to seek out certain genetic types.  It affects everyone different.  I don't know.



I've wondered that myself.

I had covid and recovered fairly easily.  Just a flu bug really.  Nothing too bad.  I've been way sicker before.  I never even needed bed rest.

My whole family had it and nobody got bad sick at all.

But,  I've got friends who's family had it too and it was bad for all of them.  Put em down in bed for several days. 

It does seem to favor or at least see certain genetics differently.

I live in Louisiana and most of the black people I know that had it, seemed to get pretty bad sick.    Compared to my family and others who are white did all seem to fare better.    With the exception of the older people.


----------



## Hughinn (Jan 12, 2022)

cavorite said:


> Did this happen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Poor bastard. 

Nobody can spare an inch.  No matter what your packing.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 12, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> It's a Denis Leary song ding dong 🤗
> But yes I am an asshole



That's why I put asshole in Italics

Great song


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 12, 2022)

Oh lol


----------



## Send0 (Jan 12, 2022)

How does one get COVID? Because apparently eating things off the floor, and licking door knobs and assholes doesn't seem to be the way to get infected... Ask me how I know 😂

Feels like everyone has caught this thing except me.


----------



## DF (Jan 12, 2022)

Send0 said:


> How does one get COVID? Because apparently eating things off the floor, and licking door knobs and assholes doesn't seem to be the way to get infected... Ask me how I know 😂
> 
> Feels like everyone has caught this thing except me.


It's going around like a MOFO here.  I know lots that have or gotten over it.  Lucky it seem more like the average cold symptoms now.


----------



## DF (Jan 12, 2022)

I have a sister in law and 2 brother's in law that have multiple serious heath issues that are just getting over it without a problem.... weird shit


----------



## Chump16 (Jan 12, 2022)

I started having symptoms Sunday.  Cough, sore throat, chills, tired .... tested positive Tuesday

For me, so far, I've definitely had worse cold/flu before

oh, btw, ima first timer


----------



## CJ (Jan 12, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> That's why I put asshole in Italics
> 
> Great song


That's why nobody questions @FlyingPapaya when he parks in those handicap spaces. (he's a little slow 🤪)


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 12, 2022)

I didn't catch the italics you prick!


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 12, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I didn't catch the italics you prick!



They actually are pretty hard to catch, I just looked at it.
Next time I'm being a sarcastic prick
I will ensure to Bold and Italics
Just for *You*


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 12, 2022)

Thank you sir


----------



## Trendkill (Jan 12, 2022)

I have no idea about the origins of this thing but I agree that it does affect everyone differently.  I'm not an epidemiologist obviously but usually when a virus goes around it seems to have the same symptoms and effects on most people.  Everyone knows what the flu feels like because the symptoms are the same for each person.  Same with chickenpox, same with the common cold.  This one is all over the board.  Even within my immediate blood related family we are all over the board.  My wife, myself and my youngest son got crushed by delta.  My oldest son also had it and barely skipped a beat.  All 4 of us got omicron and again 3 of us had mild cold symptoms but my oldest felt nothing.  My mom had delta and was mildly sick.  She now has it again and is nearly bedridden.  My dad has it and had nothing but a cough.  Very, very strange.


----------



## GSgator (Jan 12, 2022)

Send0 said:


> How does one get COVID? Because apparently eating things off the floor, and licking door knobs and assholes doesn't seem to be the way to get infected... Ask me how I know 😂
> 
> Feels like everyone has caught this thing except me.


I don’t know man I’m minding my own business at home recovering so I don’t go anywhere. My wife has very strict rules she follows to a T. It must of gotten on her hands and while she was finger fucking her face because that’s what everybody does that wears a mask she must of caught it.


----------



## GSgator (Jan 12, 2022)

I think there’s more to this then meet the eye. I’m very curious to see the make up of this virus once we get rid of the other half of the country that’s trying to hide the origins and we can do a true investigation . I bet we’re going to see a very very intelligent germ type artificial make up that’s never been seen in natural then it’ll be obvious that this was created in a lab.

How else do you explain the wide variety of symptoms from even the same people in the very same household it really makes no sense. This alone should be RED FLAGS .


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 12, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> I have no idea about the origins of this thing but I agree that it does affect everyone differently.  I'm not an epidemiologist obviously but usually when a virus goes around it seems to have the same symptoms and effects on most people.  Everyone knows what the flu feels like because the symptoms are the same for each person.  Same with chickenpox, same with the common cold.  This one is all over the board.  Even within my immediate blood related family we are all over the board.  My wife, myself and my youngest son got crushed by delta.  My oldest son also had it and barely skipped a beat.  All 4 of us got omicron and again 3 of us had mild cold symptoms but my oldest felt nothing.  My mom had delta and was mildly sick.  She now has it again and is nearly bedridden.  My dad has it and had nothing but a cough.  Very, very strange.



It came from a lab in China.  The research was funded by Fauci and the US government.  They are to blame for all these deaths.  Fauci is a mass murderer.

I do think that these variants were designed to target certain genetic types.  That is why the symptoms are all over the board.


----------



## FinalOpus (Jan 12, 2022)

GSgator said:


> I think there’s more to this then meet the eye. I’m very curious to see the make up of this virus once we get rid of the other half of the country that’s trying to hide the origins and we can do a true investigation . I bet we’re going to see a very very intelligent germ type artificial make up that’s never been seen in natural then it’ll be obvious that this was created in a lab.
> 
> How else do you explain the wide variety of symptoms from even the same people in the very same household it really makes no sense. This alone should be RED FLAGS .


Did you read the Veritas leaked documents from DARPA?


----------



## GSgator (Jan 12, 2022)

FinalOpus said:


> Did you read the Veritas leaked documents from DARPA?


No  I haven’t


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 12, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> Tested positive last Wednesday.  Ask me anything.


Can you put your socks on while standing up


----------



## Jonjon (Jan 12, 2022)

My symptoms started last Wednesday. Ended up being Covid with strep on top. Horrible 

 I had the og Covid back in July 2020. It was basically two weeks of fatigue.

This time it hit me in the middle of a test tren cycle. Kept my doses up, forced the protein down, but felt miserable 

A week out of the gym was good for me. Was strong today


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 12, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Can you put your socks on while standing up


All the time.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 12, 2022)

Wash the bottom of your feet in the shower while standing?


----------



## FinalOpus (Jan 12, 2022)

GSgator said:


> No  I haven’t


Basically confirmed all the suspicions and more. If it’s real it’s huge. Check it out it’s on YouTube.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 12, 2022)

I doubt this is a conspiracy.
Just money grubbing assholes all trying to get s bite if the cake
and governments seizing the opportunity to power and vote grab


----------



## j2048b (Jan 12, 2022)

flenser said:


> I had a cold early December and (I assume) the flu late December. Never tested positive for COVID though. Took days to get tested, though, and I took Ivermectin both times, so I guess it's possible I had COVID and was over it before I got the test.


how much ivermectin did ya take and do u still take it weekly now?


----------



## FinalOpus (Jan 12, 2022)

Here’s the link for those interested. They posted the original internal documents lol it’s pretty incredible. 









						Military Documents About Gain of Function Contradict Fauci Testimony Under Oath
					

Investigating and exposing corruption in both public and private institutions.




					www.projectveritas.com


----------



## FinalOpus (Jan 12, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I doubt this is a conspiracy.
> Just money grubbing assholes all trying to get s bite if the cake
> and governments seizing the opportunity to power and vote grab


The documents say it was a leak and they covered it up. But it was research being done in Wuhan as everyone suspected.


----------



## FinalOpus (Jan 12, 2022)

I’d imagine the motivation to cover it up was because the operation was funded by DARPA aka the CIA and they were doing research that was illegal, and they didn’t want the political backlash from saying the US was the source of the leak. 

Do I believe this story? Not sure. It could also be intentionally “leaked” to Veritas as a psyop essentially to direct the conversation in the way they want. The documents sure look authentic but what do I know. Anyway it’s interesting.


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 12, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Wash the bottom of your feet in the shower while standing?


Yes.  Definitely.


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 12, 2022)

j2048b said:


> how much ivermectin did ya take and do u still take it weekly now?


I'll have to ask my girlfriend how much it is.  It's a liquid solution.  She draws it up for me.  She's a doctor of pharmacy at a research university so I just do whatever she says haha...


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 12, 2022)

Just an FYI folks
Ivermectin around...

And Dr. Malone recommends 600mcg per Kilo of bodyweight for Covid treatment

Saying...lol


----------



## FinalOpus (Jan 13, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Just an FYI folks
> Ivermectin around...
> 
> And Dr. Malone recommends 600mcg per Kilo of bodyweight for Covid treatment
> ...


How do you get it?


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 13, 2022)

FinalOpus said:


> How do you get it?


We got ours from India.  If you are in a pinch, Tractor Supply might have some green apple flavored ivermectin for equine use (it's the same stuff, don't worry).


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 13, 2022)

FinalOpus said:


> How do you get it?



I dont gice out sources
But do your research
Its readily available


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jan 13, 2022)

Bro I hope you start to feel better.
This is my secomd
Time with covid. Once last year around the same time with my wife. I was sick she was
Positive with no symptom. This year she was deathly I’ll and I caught it 5 days later. Didn’t quarantine in the house with ourself or the kids nor would we if it happened again. She is still not well. She tested neg mon and is back to work. I am 12 days out and still feel like shit. Run downs and congested… she went to the dr and the dr said that they are finding out exactly the opposite. This variant (and I do t know if it is what we have)
Is more contagious, does not cause serious death hospitalization, but it does last for a lot longer and linger…


----------



## Pooh6369 (Jan 13, 2022)

Man just tested positive for covid. Sucks because I got the vaccinations. 
   Shit him my body hard, aches from head to toe, was kinda scary thought was the beginning of some type of muscle disease. Hit me hard Friday by Sat had fever, couldn't find a home rapid test anywhere. But did get a appointment for testing at the local college. Found out I was positive, I haven't been the sick in years. Especially the congestion I'm my head, gives me such a headache. And all that plem if coming out of my lung. So day 5 feel like dog shit. Can't wait for this thing to pass. 
  Wife and kids getting tested tomorrow, suck family is vaccinated


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jan 13, 2022)

I lived in Tylenol and Sudafed. The real Sudafed the type of one you have to show your license for. The shit
The make meth out of. Works like a charm for head congestion. 2 every 4-6 hrs .


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 13, 2022)

Pooh6369 said:


> Man just tested positive for covid. Sucks because I got the vaccinations.
> Shit him my body hard, aches from head to toe, was kinda scary thought was the beginning of some type of muscle disease. Hit me hard Friday by Sat had fever, couldn't find a home rapid test anywhere. But did get a appointment for testing at the local college. Found out I was positive, I haven't been the sick in years. Especially the congestion I'm my head, gives me such a headache. And all that plem if coming out of my lung. So day 5 feel like dog shit. Can't wait for this thing to pass.
> Wife and kids getting tested tomorrow, suck family is vaccinated


The new variants target only the ones who are vaccinated.  Vaccinations don't work!  Stop getting Covid vaccines!  They will kill you eventually.  They've already killed many.


----------



## flenser (Jan 13, 2022)

j2048b said:


> how much ivermectin did ya take and do u still take it weekly now?


As soon as I get symptoms I take 12mg per day for 5 days. Also take zinc, C, etc.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jan 13, 2022)

*


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 13, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> *



Did you have a stroke or some shit?


----------



## GSgator (Jan 13, 2022)

FinalOpus said:


> Here’s the link for those interested. They posted the original internal documents lol it’s pretty incredible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So this dude lies under oath blowing smoke during the Senate   committee. Why isn’t he in prison the same shit happened when they called up big tech multiple times. Its all a show I have zero faith in both side it’s time to to get these  old white gray haired zombies out of office they don’t do shit for the hard working American tax payer and they never have.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jan 13, 2022)

Get better if you can get the monoclonal treatment saved mine and my wife’s ass as well  as my friend and his wife they tested negative and Made a vacation not even a week later


----------



## weightlossburn (Jan 13, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Sometimes, I park in handicapped spaces
> While handicapped people make handicapped faces


One of the first CDs I ever bought.  Man he was funny.  Before that I spent my money on GNR cassettes.


----------



## weightlossburn (Jan 13, 2022)

cavorite said:


> Did this happen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, that would be like half my penis gone.


----------



## weightlossburn (Jan 13, 2022)

Send0 said:


> How does one get COVID? Because apparently eating things off the floor, and licking door knobs and assholes doesn't seem to be the way to get infected... Ask me how I know 😂
> 
> Feels like everyone has caught this thing except me.


So are you basically saying analingus as a preventative measure?


----------



## FinalOpus (Jan 13, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> We got ours from India.  If you are in a pinch, Tractor Supply might have some green apple flavored ivermectin for equine use (it's the same stuff, don't worry).


Thanks I located a local place I’m gonna go get some and try it tomorrow. How do you dose it? Do I just take like a teaspoon of it or what


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 13, 2022)

My mom called me today and told me that my old school bus driver's son got the vaccine yesterday, and then died of a heart attack today. The guy was the picture of health...no preexisting conditions whatsoever.  

Think twice before you kill yourself.  Don't get any more vaccines or boosters.  They don't prevent you from getting Covid anyway....


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 13, 2022)

FinalOpus said:


> Thanks I located a local place I’m gonna go get some and try it tomorrow. How do you dose it? Do I just take like a teaspoon of it or what


Somebody gave the dosing requirements in this thread.  I can't remember off the top of my head.


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 13, 2022)

Bobbyloads said:


> Get better if you can get the monoclonal treatment saved mine and my wife’s ass as well  as my friend and his wife they tested negative and Made a vacation not even a week later


In my area they stopped doing the monoclonal antibody treatment because it was only 40% effective against the new variants.  Well, I'd still like to have that 40% if I choose to.  Oh well...this world is going to shit...


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 13, 2022)

You know those thermos that keep the hot stuff hot and the cold stuff cold?

How do it know?


----------



## flenser (Jan 13, 2022)

Curious how many who have it are regular cannabis users?









						Cannabinoids Block Cellular Entry of SARS-CoV-2 and the Emerging Variants - PubMed
					

As a complement to vaccines, small-molecule therapeutic agents are needed to treat or prevent infections by severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus-2 (SARS-CoV-2) and its variants, which cause COVID-19. Affinity selection-mass spectrometry was used for the discovery of botanical ligands to...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 13, 2022)

flenser said:


> Curious how many who have it are regular cannabis users?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



4th time I've seen this today
All my pot head employees are se ding it to me to piss me off lol


----------



## flenser (Jan 13, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> 4th time I've seen this today
> All my pot head employees are se ding it to me to piss me off lol


I'm thinking it's too good to be true. Or worse, being true the Dems will suddenly reverse their position on legality and lump it in with Ivermectin : )


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jan 13, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Did you have a stroke or some shit?



I tried to delete the post and couldn't,  so I edited it.  It was a bit to foul for this board lol.


----------



## Send0 (Jan 13, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> I tried to delete the post and couldn't,  so I edited it.  It was a bit to foul for this board lol.


I saw the post. It was nothing that anyone would have even batted an eye at 😂


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jan 13, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I saw the post. It was nothing that anyone would have even batted an eye at 😂



C'mon.  I am trying to not derail threads as a pass time haha.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 13, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> I tried to delete the post and couldn't,  so I edited it.  It was a bit to foul for this board lol



Go to the tranny thread
Bro Bundy threatened to rape a dude for talking shit LMFAO

Sure it would have been fine, whatever you wrote


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jan 13, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> Tested positive last Wednesday.  Ask me anything.



Suck 1 dick 10 times or 10 dicks once?


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jan 13, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Go to the tranny thread
> Bro Bundy threatened to rape a dude for talking shit LMFAO
> 
> Sure it would have been fine, whatever you wrote



Wait what?  There is a tranny thread?


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 13, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Suck 1 dick 10 times or 10 dicks once?


All of them to completion?  Damn.  That's a tough choice.


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 13, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Go to the tranny thread
> Bro Bundy threatened to rape a dude for talking shit LMFAO
> 
> Sure it would have been fine, whatever you wrote


He started talking about how most men want to bang dudes anyway, so I thought he was being open and expressive.  It was cute.


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 13, 2022)

I think Human Backhoe won the internet.  I can't answer his question.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jan 13, 2022)

10 dicks is promiscuous 
1 shows a connection. 
Catch 22


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 13, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> 10 dicks is promiscuous
> 1 shows a connection.
> Catch 22


It's like the random questions in life that can't be answered logically.  I give you kudos.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jan 13, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> It's like the random questions in life that can't be answered logically.  I give you kudos.



I just read the tranny thread.  I feel like my question was much funnier now.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jan 13, 2022)

I had COVID in 2020, was sick for nearly 6 months.  I took my first vaccine in April, started to get better.  In November, I took the booster, and two weeks later I caught a cold.  That cold turned into a sinus infection in early December, requiring antibiotics to treat.  I felt better for a whole week, then my cold symptoms returned with a vengeance.  Next thing you know, I have a bronchitis type cough, I'm running fever, and experiencing fatigue.  

I'm 80% certain I caught COVID again, but it was much milder this go round than last year.  I still have a slight cough and some fatigue, but I did not experience the Tachycardia like last go round.  My workouts are still crappy because the cough prevents me from being able to properly brace on lifts, so I'm just taking it easy until the cough is gone.


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 13, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> I had COVID in 2020, was sick for nearly 6 months.  I took my first vaccine in April, started to get better.  In November, I took the booster, and two weeks later I caught a cold.  That cold turned into a sinus infection in early December, requiring antibiotics to treat.  I felt better for a whole week, then my cold symptoms returned with a vengeance.  Next thing you know, I have a bronchitis type cough, I'm running fever, and experiencing fatigue.
> 
> I'm 80% certain I caught COVID again, but it was much milder this go round than last year.  I still have a slight cough and some fatigue, but I did not experience the Tachycardia like last go round.  My workouts are still crappy because the cough prevents me from being able to properly brace on lifts, so I'm just taking it easy until the cough is gone.



Probably got it.  Like we are finding out, the Covid vaccines are worthless against catching Covid.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jan 13, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> Probably got it.  Like we are finding out, the Covid vaccines are worthless against catching Covid.


I left out an important part...   My wife also fell ill around the same time as me, about 3 days after me, and she still has a moderate cough with fatigue.


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 13, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> I left out an important part...   My wife also fell ill around the same time as me, about 3 days after me, and she still has a moderate cough with fatigue.


Oh yeah....most likely it.  You can still get the antibody test.  It might still show.


----------



## CJ (Jan 13, 2022)

Seems like the at home tests aren't that good at picking up the new variant. 

My daughter's boyfriend, his mom, and my daughter's step-dad all tested negative for covid on at home tests, but tested positive on a PCR test. 

My daughter has tested negative twice on at home tests, has a PCR scheduled for this afternoon.


----------



## weightlossburn (Jan 14, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Suck 1 dick 10 times or 10 dicks once?


It's not gay, if it's the same dick


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 14, 2022)

CJ said:


> Seems like the at home tests aren't that good at picking up the new variant.
> 
> My daughter's boyfriend, his mom, and my daughter's step-dad all tested negative for covid on at home tests, but tested positive on a PCR test.
> 
> My daughter has tested negative twice on at home tests, has a PCR scheduled for this afternoon.



I've seen even PCRs test get skewed results.


weightlossburn said:


> It's not gay, if it's the same dick



Still gay


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 14, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Suck 1 dick 10 times or 10 dicks once?



Easier question than most would think
What is the time constraint of said dick suckinf?


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jan 14, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Easier question than most would think
> What is the time constraint of said dick suckinf?



Completion is a variable not a constant


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 14, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Completion is a variable not a constant



Perfect
So mathematics can readily solve this without a problem
I would rather suck 10 dicks
Far less gay by a wide margin.

If neccesary I can show my equations and source material


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 14, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Perfect
> So mathematics can readily solve this without a problem
> I would rather suck 10 dicks
> Far less gay by a wide margin.
> ...


I'd like to see the math written out. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Send0 (Jan 14, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Perfect
> So mathematics can readily solve this without a problem
> I would rather suck 10 dicks
> Far less gay by a wide margin.
> ...


I need to see the entire mathematical proof. Have it on my desk tomorrow by 7am. Thanks


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jan 14, 2022)

Give him some time he has to take his shoes and socks off to see count that high.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 14, 2022)

How often do you scratch


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 14, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I need to see the entire mathematical proof. Have it on my desk tomorrow by 7am. Thanks



Consider it done


Human_Backhoe said:


> Give him some time he has to take his shoes and socks off to see count that high.



Then I write it down 
The I count again


It's a simple research backed equation.


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 14, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> How often do you scratch


Balls?  Not often actually.


----------

